# la ragione degli altri - Pirandello



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2011)

Livia ha scoperto la relazione che il marito, giornalista dalla vita concitata e sfrenata, ha con Elena e come da questo rapporto sia nata una figlia. Leonardo dovrebbe andare a vivere con l'amante ma si accorge di non amarla più rimanendo, invece, molto attaccato alla bambina nata dalla relazione.
Il padre di Livia, Guglielmo, è stupefatto dall'atteggiamento della figlia che non reagisce di fronte all'infedeltà evidente di Leonardo che una sera non torna più a casa. Livia si rende conto, infatti, che Leonardo non può abbandonare la loro bambina e in un certo modo lo giustifica mentre Guglielmo lo accusa di rendere infelice la figlia Livia.
Livia e il marito a poco a poco si riconciliano e, anche perché dal loro matrimonio non sono nati figli, pensano di prendere con loro la bambina nata dalla relazione di Leonardo che non dovrà più dividersi tra due famiglie.
In fondo Livia e Leonardo sono simili: lui è un egoista che per soddisfare la sua concezione della famiglia impone a Elena, che pure ha amato, di rinunciare alla figlia, l'unico affetto che le è rimasto, e Livia che, pur sentendo di violare norme morali, si adatta alla situazione, mette da parte ogni considerazione, ottenendo quello che veramente vuole: che il marito, cioè, torni da lei.
Elena, naturalmente, reagisce al tentativo di portarle via la bambina ma alla fine viene convinta che questo sarà fatto per il bene della figlia che potrà crescere in una ricca famiglia, che in questo modo non ci saranno scandali e ognuno conserverà la sua rispettabilità sociale.
L'amore materno di Elena ha così una doppia valenza: da un lato, materialmente, per le ragioni del sangue, la rende un tutt'uno con la figlia, ma dall'altro, lo stesso sentimento materno la spinge a sacrificare contro natura sé stessa, la sua maternità per il bene della figlia, rassegnandosi così a subire «la ragione degli altri».


----------

